# One and done?



## Hopalong Causually (Sep 1, 2017)

Decided to try breeding two does for the last time this year.  One is six months old and new to the game.  My buck had one fall-off and she clamped down tight to the cage floor and refused any further efforts from the buck.  

The other doe is two and a half years old and has had three litters before.  This same buck had four fall-offs with her the last time but, this time, she refused to raise for him after one fall-off.  One hour later, she was still clamped to the cage floor.

This is a first for this buck and for me.  The weather has been very comfortably cool.  I guess I'll just be patient and let this be an experiment to see how successful a breeding can be with just one fall-off.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 1, 2017)

We've had does not like the buck and not cooperate with breeding.  You could always try again tomorrow morning and see if it goes better.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 2, 2017)

I have also lifted the doe for the buck. Some do not agree with the method, but then again, some do not agree with having caged animals, butchering said animals, etc, etc.
It also only works if the buck doesn't mind a gloved hand being in the general arena with him, and will still perform and not be too scared of one's proximity.

The wait and try again tomorrow is fine, but I usually breed again 8 hours later. The first round may put her into heat and receptive, so even if I get some good fall-offs the first time, I give them the second round to reinforce it. I used to switch bucks for second round, but had some genetic issues and questions, so prefer now to make sure I know the exact gene provider.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 2, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I have also lifted the doe for the buck. Some do not agree with the method



"Forced breeding" has been in the rabbit breeders' bag of tricks for a long time. As Pastor Dave said, some bucks may be put off by so much involvement on the part of the owner. Some does may struggle quite a bit, and that may cool the buck's ardor, too. Quite a few years ago, someone decided to do an experiment with the help of some commercial breeders, and published the results in Domestic Rabbits. Bucks and does were put together as per usual, and if they bred on their own, it was noted down. If they didn't breed voluntarily, they were then force-bred. The does were then palpated, etc, according to the breeders' usual schedule. The results were interesting. When the rabbits bred on their own, they experienced something like a 75 - 80% conception rate. The force-bred pairings resulted in conception about 15 - 20% of the time. To me, this suggests that most of the time, the doe's refusal probably means something relating to her fertility at that time. So, while it might be something to try when all else fails, it sounds to me like it has a pretty high failure rate, too.

The act of breeding causes the release of a hormone that in turn triggers the release of eggs. This hormone level peaks a couple of hours after the breeding takes place. If you want to breed a doe in two sessions, the ideal timing is just a few hours later. If a doe "takes" on the first breeding, even if she was eager the first time, she may well refuse him a day later


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 2, 2017)

Once again, I humbly submit to 
@Bunnylady 's 
 knowledge and expertise. 

I am joking and yet serious at the same time. It explains my fertility rate and infant mortality rate with a certain doe I have. 
I WILL BE trying the 2 or 3 hour second round over waiting 8 hours aporoach. Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it a lot more than you may think.


----------



## LocoYokel (Sep 2, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> This hormone level peaks a couple of hours after the breeding takes place. If you want to breed a doe in two sessions, the ideal timing is just a few hours later.


Great info in your post and another Thank You for sharing!  Thinking I will go with this time-table myself, it is time to breed one of my does.  I have noticed she doesn't like the second round (8-10 hrs. later) and is mean to my buck at the second breeding. I usually have to hold her for that breeding but my buck is a sweetheart and doesn't mind me helping him out.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for the good information everyone.  I've decided to let this be an experiment just to see what results from single fall-off breedings.  I've never before had less than three fall-offs with this buck and any doe.  Now, it happened on two consecutive days.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Sep 28, 2017)

I had this same thing happen recently. Rebreeding a first time doe that had lost her litter. But the one time was very vigorous.. he hung on and pulled her over with him.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Oct 6, 2017)

The results are in.  The first time, six month old doe did not kindle.  I am inclined to think that her age was the primary reason for the failure rather than just a single fall-off.
The old doe, that has given me litters of one and three, kindled two days ago and had but two.  Again, I am inclined to think that it is the doe's condition most responsible for the results.  I've been wanting a buck from her all year and, so far, she has thrown nothing but does.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed with these latest two.  I'm not interested in having any mid-winter litters, so this will be the last go-round till spring.


----------

